# A little win for pet in a pet store!



## TKK (Dec 12, 2011)

I often visit our local pet store and it broke my heart to see chinchillas rabbits and degus with nothing to stimulate them, so over the last couple of months I brought things and the pet store allowed me to put stuff in there, especially in the pets up for adoption. Then last weeken I wen't to pick up some supplies to my delight every single animal had all new toys in their cage and things and treats to stimulate, nagging paid off. The chins loved the williow sticks and toys and hamsters had a new tube houses everything a little fur ball needs. The rabbits had tunnels balls to play with and sticks to chew, the degus with new play sticks wheel and chew nibblets. All of the animals for a change seemed happy. A little win for the little ones.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

TKK said:


> I often visit our local pet store and it broke my heart to see chinchillas rabbits and degus with nothing to stimulate them, so over the last couple of months I brought things and the pet store allowed me to put stuff in there, especially in the pets up for adoption. Then last weeken I wen't to pick up some supplies to my delight every single animal had all new toys in their cage and things and treats to stimulate, nagging paid off. The chins loved the williow sticks and toys and hamsters had a new tube houses everything a little fur ball needs. The rabbits had tunnels balls to play with and sticks to chew, the degus with new play sticks wheel and chew nibblets. All of the animals for a change seemed happy. A little win for the little ones.


What a lovely thing to do xx such a nice idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a really nice thing to do. I don't like seeing pets in pet shops as they always seem to have hardly anything in their cages and a lot of pet shops think more about profit than the animals welfare. I'm glad the rodents and bunnies seem happier.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

In the least patronising way possible...that is an amazing thing you did for those poor animals!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

It sounds like a good idea. :O Except if I were you, I wouldn't buy the toys from the same pet store as funding animals that live in poor conditions is a bad idea.  xx


----------

